# X-files; where does the movie fit?



## Desdichado (Feb 8, 2005)

I've been watching the X-files on DVD from Netflix; I've seen a lot of the later episodes, but never the whole thing, and it's been fun.  I have a question, though.  The movie: where does it fit: is it after season five?  I want to watch the entire thing in order, movie included.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 8, 2005)

It's right after the season five finale.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 8, 2005)

Cool, thanks.

Of course, I'm still in Season 1, so I've got a while to worry about it...


----------



## Asmo (Feb 8, 2005)

Ahh..The X-files movie, I really liked it.
I miss the X-files, it was a great show ( ok, the last couple of seasons were not that great, but still watchable).

Asmo


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 8, 2005)

I agree.  I watched a fair amount of the episodes, but I also missed a lot.  It's fun to go through them, systematically, episode by episode.

Of course, I'm still in Season #1...  I think I have a new DVD from Netflix in my mailbox today, though.  We'll find out in an hour or so when I get home.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 9, 2005)

Now, if only I could get my wife to finish up her Gilmore Girls episode...

Actually, I guess I could watch it up here in bed, but my wife says she's coming up here "any minute" to work on the computer, and wants to take over this TV when she does.  Of course, that was 45 minutes ago...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 9, 2005)

45 minutes was enough time for an episode! 

I just bought the first season a couple weeks ago...Amazon had it for $35. Couldn't resist that. Have you gotten to the episode called "Eve" yet? With the two little girls...I can't watch that one twice, those girls are freaky.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 9, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 45 minutes was enough time for an episode!



Don't think I haven't already thought that!  If I'd known "any minute now" meant 45+ minutes, I'd totally have watched "The Jersey Devil" already!  


			
				AMG said:
			
		

> I just bought the first season a couple weeks ago...Amazon had it for $35. Couldn't resist that. Have you gotten to the episode called "Eve" yet? With the two little girls...I can't watch that one twice, those girls are freaky.



Nope, but I have seen that one before, so yeah -- it's freaky.  Of course, that's what always made XF so freakin' cool...


----------



## ssampier (Feb 9, 2005)

*former X-Files geek*

I remember being a X-Files geek in the past, I'd catch each episode religiously. My first year of college (August 1999) I just quit watching it, no particular reason. I do catch a few episodes now and then on WGN. Maybe it's time to get reaquainted.

BTW, I do like the movie, Fight the Future, but I think the movie is a little over-the-top compared to the series. It's nice that the movie ties directly into the series, however.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 9, 2005)

When The X-Files was on tv, I never watched it. I don't know why, I just never got into it. Now, I own all 9 DVD sets and I would watch them like I watched Buffy-in 2 or 3 days. The only series I do that with is The Shield (Season 3  coming out the 22nd) and on Tuesday when Angel Season 5 comes out. Otherwise, my Netflix is for older movies. I occasionally pull out an X-Files and watch a show or two. Seasons 3, 4 and 5 hold some of the best television ever produced.


----------

